
Codacy Raises Raises $1.1M to Kill Off Unnecessary Code Reviews - elmar
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/16/codacy-raises-raises-1-1m-to-kill-off-unnecessary-code-reviews/
======
Nelkins
"Code reviews are described as 'technical debt' and some say this ‘debt’
amounts to a trillion dollars globally."

Does anybody else share this view, or is the wording just awkward here? In my
experience code reviews help to remove technical debt, rather than accrue it.

Their dashboards look nice. Coming from the .NET world, I know that Resharper
has had a lot of that kind of functionality as part of its Visual Studio
extension [1]. And apparently you can also build your own custom compiler
rules for both F# and C#, as both have a compiler-as-a-service[2][3]. I'm sure
similar tools exist for other languages as well.

[1]
[https://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/features/code_analysis.h...](https://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/features/code_analysis.html)
[2]
[https://github.com/fsharp/FSharp.Compiler.Service](https://github.com/fsharp/FSharp.Compiler.Service)
[3] [https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn](https://github.com/dotnet/roslyn)

~~~
jaimefjorge
The wording is definitely a bit awkward. (disclosure: I pitched the news
announcement to TC so it's kinda my fault). I always find hard to explain
technical debt and connect it to code reviews in a concise manner. I believe
you're 100% correct.

Coming from a .NET world, you are definitely well served by great tools. Our
main selling point with Codacy is that there's a higher value to static
analysis tools when they are not only integrated in the collaboration workflow
(i.e. Github, Bitbucket, Gitlab, etc) but also integrated with other tools.
How does one discover quickly what is the code quality impact of a commit/pull
request done by a team member? How about whether a pull request is ready for
merge? That's what we're doing essentially.

